# New in Utah - Sugar water spray vs Smoke



## CNFairyPrincess (Apr 18, 2017)

BLUF Question first: Is spraying with sugar water after installation an ok option vs smoke? Seems to work.

New to beekeeping and just installed my first package on Saturday (15 Apr). The bees seem very easy to work with, haven't felt the need to wear protective gear as of yet. When I went to check on them to see if the Queen was out, it occurred to me that if I smoke them, there is not any honey for them to "stick their heads in to eat" as i've see it described as a reaction to smoking. I decided to use the spray down with sugar water option that I used to install them. It seemed to work, is there any problem with doing this? 

Hive seems to be doing well, queen is out of her cage, the beginnings of two sections of bright yellow comb being built up, and lots of bees entering with their pollen baskets full. 

Feeling very happy!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!

Sugar water may keep the bees busy, and may also make it more difficult for them to fly.

However, sugar water does not interfere with transmission of alarm pheromones like smoke does. So, without smoke, once you have a small problem, and rile up a bee or two, the rest of 'em _quickly_ know about the _problem-maker_. Smoke slows down that process.

http://www.sciencefocus.com/qa/how-does-smoke-subdue-bees


----------



## CNFairyPrincess (Apr 18, 2017)

Thank you for the info. Hadn't seen that piece of info before. Good to know. Looking forward to lots of learning.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome! Bees do not load up with honey unless over smoked. Bees do not abandon the nest in a fire they burn.


----------



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> Welcome! Bees do not load up with honey unless over smoked. Bees do not abandon the nest in a fire they burn.


Yeah, but that is such a great story. Like Mr. Nightlinger from _The Cowboys_, when asked if his story were true, said, "If it's not, it should be."


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

> Looking forward to lots of learning


and you're raising a box of little teachers


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

The sugar water spray is particularly problematic in hot and dry conditions when it might quickly dry enough to stick their wings together before they can back into the colony and get cleaned off. 

Cool white smoke, used appropriately, is by far the best and easiest method. It does not harm the bees. 

Learning how to light and maintain a burning smoker is an essential bee-skill. There is no short-cut, so just do it until you get the hang of doing it right. I can work huge hives with very little smoke at times, but I never work bees without a lit smoker. Even when doing something as simple as raising the quilt boxes to check on winter patty, I have a lit smoker at hand, even though I may not use it. Because it if turns out that I do need it, I need it immediately and it is too late to go back and get one going. 

I read something very helpful here on BS regarding smoker use (and I am sorry I have forgotten who wrote it, as I would like to give them credit, and thanks, for it). They wrote how they use the time they spend lighting the smoker to not only do that well (so it stays lit for the whole session), but also to psychologically transition from the hurry-up world we humans normally live in to the pace of the bees and to think through what they plan to do and why. I adopted this approach and it made a big difference in my beekeeping practice, and results.

So now I don't see smoker-lighting as a hurdle to cross each time I go to my bee yard to work, but rather the prelude to what I am going to do. And it's important that you give the smoke a few minutes to work. Don't puff 'em and reach for the hive tool to crack the boxes open the next instant (as you may have seen umpteen times on youTubes.) Slow down, it's one of the most beneficial aspects - for you - of beekeeping. 

Enj.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> ... I am sorry I have forgotten who wrote it, as I would like to give them credit, and thanks, for it.

Perhaps this ... :shhhh:



ApricotApiaries said:


> In "zen and the art of archery," Eugene Herrigel describes learning the zen art of archery and the zen art of arranging flowers. In both disciplines, he recognizes there are certain preparatory activities the master performs before even thinking about starting practice/work or even addressing the students.
> 
> This is lighting the smoker. Even if you aren't going to use it, take a few minutes to light it. It gets your head ready, it transitions you into bee work mode. Then, when you need it, it is lit. But it is also now lit, so you might as well learn to use it. A good smoker will keep going a long time. Plenty of people say "i never use it because it always goes out." That's because they don't know how to light it. Practice and learn. we can throw it in a small trash can and drive 20 miles to a beeyard and its still lit when we get there. Or eat lunch and its still lit...


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Thank you, Graham - That's it!

And so to ApricotApiaries: Thank you! Your comment helped me a great deal, and I use a version of it with all my beginning students, so your approach has spread farther than you know. It's just a wonderful way to start work with your bees each day. One of the best pieces of advice I ever got about beekeeping!

Enj.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've seen too many sticky dead bees in my life. I don't spray them with syrup. Lightly spraying with water is about as effective without leaving them a mess. Smoke works best for an established colony. I don't use it on a package...

http://www.bushfarms.com/beessmoke.htm


----------



## CNFairyPrincess (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks to everyone for all the info. It's very much appreciated, and it all makes sense. How often can I check on my bees (open the hive). I find myself wanting to every day but resist, as I don't want to disturb them too much. I just really want to experience their progress. Thanks.


----------

